# where im at and where im going



## Sandman2016 (Jan 27, 2016)

Last night while talking to a mutual friend i was having a very pitiful conversation on my end about WAW, and she asked me what had changed from the conversation i had with her the night before my demenor has completely flipped i was strong the previous night then last night i was feeling weak and convaying it...its good to have a trusted female perspective. Today ive decided to do 180 for myself. I am a strong confident man and this pity party ive been throwing myself is over...i feel pathetic when im pining for someone that just walked out on me. I used to pray she would come back to me...now i find myself praying for strength to find myself and work through my issues so i can be the role model my kids need at the moment. At this point i dont really care what happens as far as WAW is concerned. I have a strong support system for my kids and me, and i know GOD is watching out for me. Still have tax money left so going to buy a guitar and learn to play...somethung ive always wanted to do and also a good outlet for straying emotions.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You'd get better advice if you stick to one thread so people know the whole story.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Sandman2016 said:


> Last night while talking to a mutual friend i was having a very pitiful conversation on my end about WAW, and she asked me what had changed from the conversation i had with her the night before my demenor has completely flipped i was strong the previous night then last night i was feeling weak and convaying it...its good to have a trusted female perspective. Today ive decided to do 180 for myself. I am a strong confident man and this pity party ive been throwing myself is over...i feel pathetic when im pining for someone that just walked out on me. I used to pray she would come back to me...now i find myself praying for strength to find myself and work through my issues so i can be the role model my kids need at the moment. At this point i dont really care what happens as far as WAW is concerned. I have a strong support system for my kids and me, and i know GOD is watching out for me. Still have tax money left so going to buy a guitar and learn to play...somethung ive always wanted to do and also a good outlet for straying emotions.


Time to select a good attourney and file. Nothing says strong like having papers delivered.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

SM,

About three years before my divorce I would pray everyday that things would get better between my wife and me. 

Then one day I just started praying that Gods will be done. Within a month I was moved out and divorce started. 

Now, I am happily involved with an amazing women who shows me what love is every single day. I am receiving what I had been praying for all those years ago and couldn't be happier. 

You're on the right track so keep moving forward. 

Oh, and like you, I always wanted to learn how to play guitar so I went out and bought one soon after I moved out of my house. I never learned how to play it and wish I had. Follow through on that. 

Female friends are not what you need right now. If you want a female perspective come here. Turnera is more than capable of providing an untainted, unbiased perspective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Ceegee said:


> Now, I am happily involved with an amazing women who shows me what love is every single day. I am receiving what I had been praying for all those years ago and couldn't be happier.


It is amazing how different life can feel when you are with the right person.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

jld said:


> It is amazing how different life can feel when you are with the right person.



I don't believe in a "right" person. 

I believe in two emotionally mature, committed persons working together, for one another because they love each other. 

If it doesn't work out with current GF I could easily go out and find another if I so choose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Ceegee said:


> I don't believe in a "right" person.
> 
> I believe in two emotionally mature, committed persons working together, for one another because they love each other.
> 
> ...


A better term might be compatible. 

Choose another gf who isn't compatible and you'll have a train wreck


Choose one who is and you'll have a great time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> A better term might be compatible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy to forget when you are with someone who is, indeed, compatible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

The older I get, the more I come to believe that our first choice is usually the wrong one, that many of us should just walk away from the painful marriage we're clinging to like a liferaft, and just go out and seek a new partner who meets our grownup goals and needs.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> A better term might be compatible.
> 
> Choose another gf who isn't compatible and you'll have a train wreck
> 
> ...


If you want 100% success get a dog. Less risky :grin2:


----------



## Sandman2016 (Jan 27, 2016)

So had a heart to heart with the spouce, talked about how deep our resentment goes told her im seeking professional help to fix myself, told her i know its too late for us but our daughter looks just like her and will grow up to look just like her and that i dont want to hurt my DD2 and lose her twice in one lifetime. She said she had told me to seek professional help more than once which is true, (but it was like parents telling you what to do) she said if id only listened...started crying and drove away. I also told her about my abuse from childhood and she said id never shared that with her and if i had she could have helped me. I told her i love her more than shell ever know and that i only know one thing is that id never give up on her which is true, she said she loves me too but is so broken. I told her im praying for her day and night. But she left crying...hope shes just sorting out her emotions


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Words aren't going to matter much now.

You need to own your life and become the best you can.

Forget the hope and look towards your future.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

That is a start.

Now stop talking about it. Stop drawing attention to it. If she is interested in your changes she will pay attention.

Talk less, do more.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

